# going to the track....



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

I think I'm going to take my Sentra to NED tommorrow night, a 1/4 mile track... It's a 97 GXE, stick, with a HS Short Ram Intake, 2.5" (i know...) catback exhaust and a new muffler. The only weight reduction is the spare tire and wood piece, and weight addition of a sub box. :thumbdwn: lol. What can I expect to possibly run? People have told me high 17's but they've never driven it..it's sloowwww. haha. Any suggestions at all? I've never been to the track, never raced (legal aka track) and... I don't have a tach. eeeek!!!! I tried searching, but I didn't do too well.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

take out the sub box. that 2.5" exhaust is killing you. next time, get 2" and no bigger.

I'd say you'll most likely be in the 17s. how bad, I can't say


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

17-18..


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

That exhaust is NOT killing him for a drag race. It will move the torque peak up the rpm range a degree but it won't lessen torque any.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

on a 1.6L engine, it KILLS the low end power. Not just slightly, VERY noticeably.

I've got a 2.5" crush bent on my car and I definitely feel the loss of low end.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

bahearn said:


> That exhaust is NOT killing *him* for a drag race. It will move the torque peak up the rpm range a degree but it won't lessen torque any.


jessica is a her lol not a him. and yeah, i'd listen to chimmike, he has the big exhaust on his car, he'd know.


----------

